# Screamin' Red Dragon of Krynn



## Ewok_Sammich (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey all. I'm pretty new to the modeling scene, and I recently got this kit from a friend of mine. It has all the vinyl parts and all of the original documents in it. I've heard that these kits are pretty rare due to the fact that Screamin' went out of business. Any truth to that? Anyone completed one of these and have any tips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

http://figurefan.freewebpage.org/Screamin_1-4/Michael_Myers.htm

Don't know if this link will work but there is a site that has a bunch of Screamin' kits posted....

There is an index of Screamin' kits on the left hand side...you can see all the kits they have on the site by using the drop down boxes.

Welcome to the boards!

MMM


----------



## Ewok_Sammich (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Awesome. Thanks for the link and the welcome!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Scott Kelley of Alternative Images is blowing these kits out at $30.00 each (no box or instructions).
Contact him at:
[email protected]
AT


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i think of it as the vinyl figure kit genre's answer to the kazon torpedo.....


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> i think of it as the vinyl figure kit genre's answer to the kazon torpedo.....


Why do you say that?
I have this kit and love it!
Only reason it isn't built yet is because I don't have a place to display it.
As soon as that problem is solved, it is moving to the top of my to-do list.

I thought it was so cool, that it is the only vinyl kit I own.
No other vinyl kit has moved me enough to open my wallet.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

to each their own...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No, seriously.
What don't you like about it.

I am honestly curious.
Don't want to argue, just honestly want to know why you think that.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well, honestly, i really hated the design, and if memory serves, i wasnt that impressed with the rendering.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I happen to be a fan of of Dragonlance, but I did not know of this kit. The only red dragon I have is a large one made of lead. It is good to see models from Dragonlance.Thanks!

Also, I an a dragon fan so that is why I like it too.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

built one years ago for a friend . really fun to build and paint and is impressive in it's size . 
the wings are large and should be given some internal support . i used clothes hanger wire . looped it through the body where they join and ran it the length of the wing . 
i liked the Screamin' line of kits . too bad they went out of business .
BTW , welcome aboard Samm 
hb


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Another Dragon kit is Pro Modeler's Draco the Dragon from the movie Dragon Heart, has anyone here built this kit and are there any WIP photos ? I've herd this is a difficult kit and I'd like to start building it although it's been stored in an outside shed and the vinyl body is somewhat deformed any suggestions ? thanks. Karl


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I've done a lot of the larger pewter D&D/Draganlance dragons. I've never seen this kit.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I've done a lot of the larger pewter (raladium) D&D/Draganlance dragons. I've never seen this kit.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

for the warped parts you can try hot water to soften them up and they should return somewhat to their original shape . you may have to manually do some reshaping 
once done put the part in some cold water to set it . 
hb


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Beck, I'll try that. Karl


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I built that kit when it first came out, just loved it. I will try to post a pic of it, when I get a chance to get a picture of it. I used hanger wire and also stuffed it with paper. The kit is not really in demand, so you can usually pick them up pretty cheap.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When I used to sell Screamin kits I noticed that they had crappy quality control... half the parts would be cast in a funny soft rubbery vinyl that wasn't mixed right, and the rest of the kit would be in okay hard vinyl. The soft stuff felt like a big gummi bear candy and would not take glue or paint and wouldn't hold its shape or position. I remember having a Flash Gordon with a saggy arm, and one of those Red Dragon's with a couple mushy legs and one mushy wing.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I built the Red Dragon for some friends who owned a comic shop and, other than it being a pain in the tush to hold when painting, had no problem with it...I do remember the Flash Gordon kit having a gun-wielding righht arm that was a softer vinyl than the rest of he kit...IIRC, Dan Fay, owner of Screamin', told me that was because the harder vinyl didn't want to pull out of the mold properly on Flash's gun arm.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Beck, the hot water did the trick, I have another question: has anyone here built Revell's Relic Kothoga and opened the mouth ? on the old Gremlins in the Garage web site the reviewer of the kit said he opened the mouth, has anyone attempted this if so a WIP would be welcomed,
thanks. Karl


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

The completed red dragon.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Lloyd. There is a bit of dust on it, from sitting on the shelf. A funny story behind it: I had it in the trunk of my car when I was crossing the border between Canada and the USA, it was to be a gift for my son. I went to Niagara Falls before visiting him. On the trip home, the inspector made me open the trunk and asked what it was. I told him a model. He said maybe, but maybe it was carrying contraband, and wanted to cut it open. After convincing him it was empty, he let me go on my way. So, I always remember the Red Dragon, as almost being slain!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done Marko! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
This is my favourite Screamin' kit.

Chris.


----------

